# Where to put ground rods



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> A service I've posted about before is scheduled this weekend 16th.
> 
> We are relocating the meters from the basement to the exterior driveway, there is no soft ground anywhere around...
> 
> ...


I've installed the ground rods on the other side of the house in some situations, I've ran over 80' of #6 thru basements to the backyard. In an upcoming service upgrade I will have to run the GEC thru the attic.

Remember, you can run the ground rod GEC to the water pipe and terminate it to a clamp on the pipe. Then run the water pipe GEC back to the panel. That sometimes works to cut down on long runs.

Or you can drill a hole and drive the ground rod right thru the cement/pavement.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Put them in the ground.

That's why they're called ground rods.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

telsa said:


> Put them in the ground.
> 
> That's why they're called ground rods.


You beat me to it :jester:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have drilled it in the basement floor before.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I took hacks method and ran the ground back into the house from meter to the back yard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I took hacks method and ran the ground back into the house from meter to the back yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could have just landed it on the neutral bar in the panel instead of having to bring it inside from the outside meter.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

WronGun said:


> I'm not sure where to put ground rods in this situation ?


 I though for sure by now that someone would have posted something a little more opinionated. :laughing:


----------

